# Divorcio con esposo americano



## Maribel87 (May 10, 2011)

Soy mexicana. Mi ex-esposo es estadounidense. Tenemos un hijo de 3 añitos que nació en los estados unidos. Yo soy viviendo ilegal aquí y él nunca me ayudó arreglar mis papeles como dijó. Quiero regresar al méxico con nuestro hijo. Mi ex-esposo me dió permiso despues de discutirlo mucho. Pero no sé que hacer. Como le llevo a mi hijo conmigo? Necesito conseguir un pasaporte por él? O una visa? Porfavor, alguien me puede ayudar? Gracias! Y porfavor no nos juzgen por nuestras circumstáncias... no piensen que no hemos pensado mucho en esto. Gracias.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

Se ve claramente que es una situacion dificil. Tu hijo, como nacio en EEUU y es de padre ciudadano, tiene derecho a pasaporte estadounidense. Con este documento, el puede viajar a Mexico contigo, ya que tu ex-esposo te dio permiso. Yo te aconsejaria conseguir pasaporte para el - es algo que se puede hacer por correo. Buena suerte!

To the mods: Please don't delete this because it's not in English...


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

I understand your post but my Spanish isn't good enough to reply, hopefully you can understand me. As stated above, your son is a U.S. citizen and entitle to a U.S. passport. Get it now because it offers many advantages and will be much harder to get later in Mexico. But your son is also a Mexican national and I would say go to the Mexican consulate and get him a Mexican passport also. For both passports you are going to need to gather your records together such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, and divorce decrees.


----------



## gonzalezgirl (Oct 13, 2010)

Te recomiendo que tambien ordenes una copia del acta de nacimineto de tu hijo, pero no una copia regular, sino una copia con apostilla o apostille. Con esa copia, y una copia de tu acta de nacimiento Mexicana, puedes ir a tu jusgado local y registrar a tu hijo como hijo de una ciudadana Mexicana, pero nacido en el extranjero. eso le dara a tu hijo derecho a bienes raices y derecho a emplemo en Mexico, y derecho a educacion publica. es como doble ciudadania. Pero es mandatorio que tengas una copia de su acta con apostilla. Mi esposo, que es americano y con el que estoy felismente casada, y yo hicimos este proceso por que yo tengo bienes raices en Mexico. Espero que esta informacion te ayude. Ah, tambien tienes que obtenerle un pasaporte Americano a tu hijo.

si tienes preguntas, escribeme un mensaje.

MODERATORS, THIS IS REALLY HELPFULL INFORMATION FOR MARIBEL87. PLEASE DO NOT DELETE.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

I will write this in English and Spanish: (y por favor, disculpa cualquier errores de mi escrito en español)

*1o etapa:* Obtener una copia certificado de la Acta de Nacimiento de su hijo como esto: (puedes encuentra esto en linea por web aqui ):
http://health.state.ga.us/programs/vitalrecords/birth.asp

Necesita estos datos: Nombres y appellido(s) de su hijo, género, fecha de nacimiento, provincia de nacimiento; Nombres y apellidos de su madre, nombres y apellidos de su padre; su relacion a su hijo y una copia de su pasaporte para su identificacion. Tambien, su dirección postal - ellos mandarán sus copias a este dirección por correo, y normalmente su petición están procesado el siguiendo dia.

Costo estan US$25 para el primer copia, mas $5 para cada otro copia ud querrá. Su pago en la forma de un "money order" y no por effectivo, a orden de " Vital Records Services". Enviarás su carta y las copias, incluyendo su pago, a este dirección:

Vital Records
2600 Skyland Drive, NE
Atlanta, GA 30319

Mi consejo: probablemente estan mejor a conseguir como 6 copias ahora, para uso en el futuro. Costo en total de 6 copias = US$50.
------------
*(in English) *
First: Obtain a certified copy of the Birth Certificate like this:
(you can find this online here) : 
http://health.state.ga.us/programs/vitalrecords/birth.asp

You need to provide this information: Full name of your child, gender, Date of Birth, County where born; full names of the mother and father; your relationship to the child and a copy of your ID - probably a copy of your passport. Also, your mailing address, as they will mail your birth certificates to this address, and processing time is normally one day.

The cost is $25 for the first certified copy, and $5 for each other copy you want. The payment should be by a money order and not in cash, payable to : Vital Records Services". You will mail your letter and copies including your payment to this address: 
Vital Records
2600 Skyline Drive, NE
Atlanta, GA 30319

My advice: It is probably better to get 6 copies now for future use.
--------------------------------------
--------------------------------------
--------------------------------------
*2da etapa:*

Cuando ud consegue sus copias certificados de la Acta de Nacimiento, necesitará otro certificacion en la forma de Apostille (Apostillada).

Necesitará estos datos: Una carta para su petición, preguntando para un Apostille de su documentos con los siguiendos datos: 
a. Que pais destinado (México) 
b: los gastos para las servicios, (costo de US$3.00 cada documento en la forma de un Money Order a orden de "GSCCCA" - que significa Georgia Superior Court Clerks Cooperative Authority) 
c. incluyará con su petitición un sobre adicional prepagado por sello con su direccion postal, y ellos mandarán sus documentos despues el proceso a ud, 
d. su numero telefonica durante los dias en caso de cualquier pregunta por el proceso

Eniviará su carta con los copias certificados de las Actas de Nacimientos, su pago, y la otro sobre prepagado con su direccion a este direccion:
Georgia Superior Court Clerks Cooperative Authority
Notary Division
1875 Century Blvd, Suite 100
Atlanta, GA 30345
(y telefono de (404) 327-6023)

Normalmente, el tiempo procesando estan un dia. Costo para una copia = US$3. Costo para 6 copias = US$18.

Suerte.
-----------------------
*(In English) 2nd stage:*
Once you receive the certified birth certificates, you will need to get an additional certification in the form of an Apostille.

You need this information: a letter asking for Apostilles of your documents, and include the following information:
a. The country destination (Mexico)
b. payment of the fees, which is $3.00 for each Apostille, in the form of a money order payable to "GSCCCA" which means Georgia Superior Court Clerks Cooperative Authority.
c. Include a self-addressed stamped envelope for the return of your documents
d. daytime telephone number in case of questions

Send your letter with the documents to be Apostilled , your payment and the stamped self-addressed envelope to this address:
Georgia Superior Court Clerks Cooperative Authority
Notary Division
1875 Century Blvd, Suite 100
Atlanta, GA 30345
(y telefono de (404) 327-6023)

Normal processing time is one day. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

This is to continue instructions for their passport.

*3a etapa: (pasaporte)*

Problamente es mucho mas facil solo consiguiendo un pasaporte Mexicano para su hijo para su entrada de Mexico. Tambien, toma su copia de su Acta de Divorcio contigo, y es necesario su Acta de Divorcio que dice ud tiene Custodia Sola de su hijo (si no, necesitará una carta de permiso a viajar, notarizado, firmado por su ex-esposo.)

Pregunta su oficina local de INM aqui:

2600 Apple Valley Rd.
ATLANTA, Georgia 30319
Tel: (404) 266-2233, 1932, 2302,Fax: (404) 266-2302, 2309
Consulado General de Mxico en Atlanta, Ga.
ATLANTA, GA


Para conseguir un pasaporte de E.U. para su hijo, o para viajar afuera los Estados Unidos como Americano, ud necesitará aparece personarse para su aplicacion. ( Probablemente estan mejor en Mexico con la Embajada de Estados Unidos en la Ciudad de Mexico para razones de su estatus de migracion en E.U.)

Necesitará estos documentos:
1. la Acta de Nacimiento Apostillada de su hijo
2: La Orden Oficial de su divorcio que dice ud tienes Custodia Sola para su hijo.

La parte malo consiguiendo un pasaporte de EU para menores es la vigencia, y son costoso - US$120. Sola valida para poco tiempo (5 años ?). Si, en el futuro, querrá viajar a las Estados Unidos, puedes conseguirá un pasaporte de EU si es necesario.


----------

